# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner



## patnor1011 (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dave. Many more to come


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dave. Hope it's a blessed one!!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dave! Wishing you part of what you want, and all that you deserve!! Have a great one!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy birthday Dave!

Thank you for all your contributions to the site. You're a gentleman and a scholar.

:G 8) 8) :G


----------



## jeneje (Dec 13, 2016)

Have a great birthday Dave.  

Ken


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy birthday Dave!

 

Göran


----------



## Grelko (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner!!

I hope you have a great one and thanks for all the help since I became a member here. I really appreciate it. :mrgreen:


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy birthday, Dave.


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy birthday, Dave.

Eric


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 14, 2016)

Make it a good one Dave!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dave 8) :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## anachronism (Dec 14, 2016)

Many happy returns Dave.


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Dave


----------



## 4metals (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy birthday Dave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you family! I've been looking forward to this birthday for a while. 62 and finally qualified for Social Security benefits! I registered 3 months ago and should get my first check some time in February. 8) 

I had a great day doing some holiday baking and cooked my favorite birthday dinner, chicken paprikash.

Dave


----------



## jonn (Dec 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2016)

Eh you need some proper magyar paprika for that thing. That and magyar goulash with some fiery red one are proper treat for a gentleman. :lol:


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds delicious, Pat. You're making me Hungary.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 15, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Eh you need some proper magyar paprika for that thing. That and magyar goulash with some fiery red one are proper treat for a gentleman. :lol:


Yep! The paprika sold in most stores here comes from California. It's OK, but doesn't have the same depth of flavor. I order Hungarian paprika from an online spice store. I've never had the white pepper version.


Dave


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Dave.


----------



## Shark (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------

